# Tubeless Ready Reifen mit welcher Felge?



## Pfadfinderin (11. Januar 2015)

Hallo Mädels,

fährt eine von euch Tubeless Ready Reifen tubeless? Wir haben hier einen Fulcrum LRS, da lässt sich der Reifen bei etwas weniger Druck ganz leicht aus dem Felgenbett drücken, was ja unterwegs schon mal gefährlich sein kann. Auch auf der Crossmaxx Felge sitzt er nicht gut, weil da die Wulst fehlt, die sich in die Nut der Wand quetschen soll. Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen und was könnt ihr empfehlen? Ach ja, ich hatte mal einen normalen Wildgrip´r auf eine ZTR Crest, den hab ich überhaupt nicht mehr runterbekommen, nur zu zweit mit aller rohester Gewalt, also auch das ist für unterwegs nicht geeignet.


----------



## HiFi XS (11. Januar 2015)

@Pfadfinderin das kenne ich nur zu gut! Da passten die meisten Reifen gar nicht gut und ich hatte immer höllische Probleme damit! Vielleicht liegt es wirklich an einzelnen Toleranzen, die nicht genau eingehalten werden bei Superstar?

Meine alte Crests wurden geklaut und sehe da, meine jetzte Crests sind völlig OK   ich kreige alle Reifen - ob tubless ready oder nicht - ganz unproblematisch ab (und kann die auch easy drauf ziehen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Januar 2015)

Ja, tolle laufräder, oder? 
Ich hatte mit den notubes felgen bisher immer erfolg. Spank + schwalbe ist nicht mehr so easy. Spank + onza geht leider gar nicht 


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## HiFi XS (11. Januar 2015)

Yep  @Frau Rauscher -- jetzt weiss ich es auch - dank Dir eben


----------



## scylla (11. Januar 2015)

Meiner Erfahrung nach kommt's bei Tubeless immer sehr auf die Toleranzen an, und zwar sowohl vom Reifen als auch von der Felge. Schreibt ja @HiFi XS auch so.
Ich hatte da schon wirklich alles: Reifen, die man fast von der Felge schneiden musste um sie runter zu bekommen... Reifen, die genau richtig zu montieren waren und perfekt tubeless gehalten haben... Reifen, die man auf die Felge "werfen" konnte und überhaupt nicht halten wollten.

Meine schlimmste Felge bisher war eine Spank Stiffy. Die hatte wohl leichtes Untermaß, so dass manche Reifen überhaupt nicht hielten, und andere "gerade so". Das führte dann letztendlich auch dazu, dass ich mal mit dem Fahrrad in der Hand von unserem Hausberg runter joggen durfte, weil ein Reifen sich einfach urplötzlich weigerte, mehr als 5m lang auf der Felge zu bleiben, und bei jedem Versuch, ihn neu aufzuziehen, sofort nach außen absprang (mit Schlauch übrigens).
Das schlimmste, was ich mal an Reifen hatte, war ein Maxxis Highroller 2,4 Exo. Der hatte Übermaß und musste schon mit viel Liebe auf die Felge gezogen werden, um nicht beim Aufpumpen sofort wieder abzuspringen. Beim Fahren wanderte er dann so stark auf der Felge, dass er zum schlauchfressenden Monster wurde. Die einzige Lösung hier war schließlich, eine Felge mit einem dicken DH-Schlauch zu "unterfüttern" (um das Untermaß des Reifens auszugleichen) und den Reifen Ghetto-tubeless zu montieren.

Bei Felgen, die nicht vom Hersteller für Tubeless-Betrieb ausgewiesen sind, ist der Reifensitz meiner Erfahrung nach tendenziell viel schlabberiger als bei expliziten tubeless-ready Felgen. Mit den Notubes Felgen (erhöhter Felgenboden) sitzen eigentlich alle Reifen eher stramm, manche sogar zu stramm. Bei Spank Felgen (nicht explizit tubeless-ready) ist der Reifensitz eher schlabberiger, tubeless geht aber mit den meisten Reifen.

Bei den Reifen kann man noch weniger sagen, was geht oder was nicht. Das schwankt teilweise sogar innerhalb eines Modells derselben Firma stark. Ich hatte z.B. noch mit keinem Highroller 2,4 Exo Probleme, außer eben mit dem oben genannten Schlabber-Modell.

Letztendlich läuft's bei nicht-tubeless Felgen eigentlich immer darauf raus, dass man probieren muss. Mit einer Reifen-Felgen Kombi geht's, mit einer anderen wieder nicht.
Was Abhilfe schaffen kann sind UST Reifen. Die sind immer etwas enger gebaut, und haben einen anders geformten (ausgeprägteren) Reifenwulst als normale Reifen. Zumindest war das bei den Maxxis, Conti und Schwalbe-UST-Reifen, die ich bisher hatte, so. Bei Felgen, auf denen tubeless-ready Reifen Probleme oft machen, hat man mit UST Reifen manchmal bessere Chancen. Aber auch muss nicht in jedem Fall funtionieren.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Januar 2015)

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten!
Bisher haben wir (bzw. mein Mann) auch immer echte tubeless-Felgen (Mavic Crossmaxx) und tubeless Reifen (z.B. Albert) gefahren, aber mittlerweile gibt es entweder nur noch tubeless ready, die eben Probleme verursachen (z.B. der Albert) oder echte UST Reifen von Conti, wo dann ein Reifen zwischen 50 und 60 EUR kosten soll. Wir haben jetzt 2 Mavic Crossmaxx LR-Sätze, einen Fulcrum, einen Sapim Universe (Hausmarke von Action Sports), und würden gerne alle tubeless machen. Jetzt ist halt die Frage, welche Reifen die geringsten Toleranzen haben und evtl. trotzdem bezahlbar sind?


----------



## scylla (13. Januar 2015)

Also Maxxis dann schon mal nicht, da schwankt das Ergebnis zwischen "geht nur mit 3 Reifenhebern und Gewalt auf die Felge" bis "fliegt von alleine ab", vor allem bei den EXO Karkassen.
Schwalbe schon eher, da hatte ich zumindest (als ich noch Schwalbe gefahren bin) nur "geht normal auf die Felge" bis "geht nur mit Gewalt drauf". Aber auch da liest man bisweilen von abhüpfenden Reifen.
Bei Black Chili Reifen von Conti ist der Sitz bzw die Toleranzen meistens ok, abhüpfende Reifen hab ich noch nie erlebt und auch nicht davon gelesen. Aber brauchen dafür sehr viel Liebe bis sie dicht sind, und dann ist nicht garantiert, dass sie es bleiben (bei viel Felskontakt leidet die Karkasse seitlich so sehr, dass es nach einer gewissen Lebensdauer dort ständig undicht wird). Haben die UST-Reifen von Conti mittlerweile überhaupt Black Chili? Ich hab das so im Kopf, dass UST = Chinagummi, und Black Chili entweder "nix tubeless" oder nur "tubeless ready" bedeutet

Ehrlich gesagt würde ich nicht meinen Reifen nach der tubeless-tauglichkeit auswählen. Wenn mein Lieblingsreifen halt grad zufällig nicht geht, dann setz ich einfach einen Latexschlauch rein. Das kommt von den Fahreigenschaften schon recht nah an Tubeless ran. Beim nächsten Reifen (mit vielleicht anderen Toleranzen) gibt's ja wieder eine neue Chance.


----------



## mtbbee (13. Januar 2015)

Als wir noch die Crossmax SLR hatten waren Schwalbe RoRo und FA kein Problem dicht zu bekommen, klappte auf Anhieb, selbst mit Handpumpe aufgepumpt
Inzwischen fahren wir an allen schmalbereiften MTBs NoTubes Felgen: der einzige den wir fast runter schneiden mußten waren Hutchinson.
Alles anderen: Schwalbe Hans Dampf TLR, RoRo TLR, Fat Albert TLR , Maxxis Ardent TL, Highroller II, Conti Rubber Queen UST sassen perfekt ohne grobe Toleranzen auf der Felge und passten sich dem Felgenaussenbett an.
50-60 Euro habe ich noch nie für einen Reifen bezahlt 
Angebot: wenn schlechtes Wetter ist, rollt Ihr in München ein und wir testen Eure Felgen ... Reifen hätte ich noch da


----------



## HiFi XS (13. Januar 2015)

Wow und ich dachte, ich wäre die einzige, die einen Reifen nicht immer schnell von der Felge bekomme.... so wie es aussieht, ist es ein weit verbreitetes Phänomen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Januar 2015)

@ mtbbee: Es geht mir hier nicht um die UST Reifen, sondern um Tubeless-Ready. Tubeless Reifen mit UST Felge geht sehr gut auf den Crossmaxx-Felgen, bis auf schwer drauf oder schlabbrig, aber das hat ja Schwalbe immer umgetauscht. Aber du hast recht, den Conti MK gibt's für knapp unter 40,- €. Mit Fulcrum-Felgen hat keiner Erfahrungen, ob man das dicht bekommt?


----------



## 4mate (14. Januar 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Mit Fulcrum-Felgen hat keiner Erfahrungen, ob man das dicht bekommt?


Fulcrum Red Fire?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KarinS (15. Januar 2015)

bei uns funktioniert es mit Crossmax und Maxxis Reifen (Ardent, Minion DHF mit EXO) prima. Der Reifen wird sofort dicht und sitzt so
fest auf der Felge daß er echt schwer runtergeht. Wenn Dir Maxxis zu teuer ist, unser Händler vor Ort hat jetzt Specialized Reifen im
Sortiment und fährt die selber seit letztem Jahr. Lt Info sollen die echt gut sein und halten bei Tubeless auch dicht (das war mit Conti bei mir eine Katastrophe). Preislich sind die Specialized auf alle Fälle interessant, wenn meine Maxxis runter sind werde ich die mal testen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. Januar 2015)

Karin, danke für den Tipp! Maxxis haben wir noch nicht probiert, einen Ardent fährt mein Mann momentan mit Schlauch auf normaler Felge. Conti Rubber Queen in tubeless haben wir auch schon probiert, aber der schlabberte auch rum. Auch meine Contis sitzen locker, aber ich fahr mit Schlauch.
@4mate: Nein, die heißen Fulcrum Red Metal und sind eher leichte Laufräder.


----------



## Nuki (18. Januar 2015)

Ich fahre mittlerweile auf 2 bikes ( 1x 29er und 1x 26) tubeless ready.  Bis jetzt - Holzklopf- keinerlei Probleme. Nehme den Reifen, den ich möchte und ziehe ihn, ja manchmal mit Gewalt, auf die Felge. Dann tubeless Milch rein und gut ists. Seit 2 Jahren keinen Platten mehr. Also, dass ich unterwegs einen Reifen montieren muss, unwahrscheinlich. 
Ich gebe mei T ready nicht mehr her. 
Im Frühjahr oder wenn ich sowieso einen anderen Reifen brauche kommt neue Milch rein. 
Beim 26er 60ml beim 29er 80 ml. Eigene Erfahrungen und ca Werte.
Aufpumpen mit Kompressor ( ok wer keinen eigenen hat muss an die Tanke) bis es plopp macht. Pumpe meist insgesamt bis 4bar. Über Nacht lassen. Morgens auf gewünschten Druck ablassen. Meist 1.5-1,8 bar bei 55kg nackich


----------



## Pfadfinderin (18. Januar 2015)

Und was hast du für eine Felge??? Das war eigentlich meine Frage.


----------



## Nuki (18. Januar 2015)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Und was hast du für eine Felge??? Das war eigentlich meine Frage.



lRS aufm Fully  
Dt swiss EX 1750 als 26 er

Auf'n Hardtail felge: 
REYNOLDS 29ER CARBON, TUBELESS READY CLINCHER


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Januar 2015)

Aha, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Januar 2015)

Mein Männe und ein Kumpel fahren die die ZTR Flow EX in TR. Er mit Fatal Bert und der Kumpel wahlweise mit MK, Baron oder Gummikönigin. Problem mit dem rauf oder runter bzw. dem dicht bekommen mit Pampe hatten wir bislang nicht.

Ich will beim neuen Bike ebenfalls auf die ZTR Flow EX wechseln, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob mit Pampe oder diesem neuen Schlauchsystem von Schwalbe.


----------



## scylla (21. Januar 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich will beim neuen Bike ebenfalls auf die ZTR Flow EX wechseln, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob mit Pampe oder diesem neuen Schlauchsystem von Schwalbe.



Puh, 150€ für ein paar "Schläuche"...
Ne Flow bekommt man für 70. Da kann man sich schon überlegen, wie gehabt einfach die Felge tot zu reiten und dann irgendwann zu ersetzen 
Die Pampe brauchst du doch auch mit Procore sowieso, oder? Hat doch sonst keinen Pannenschutz bei Durchstichen etc.


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Januar 2015)

Ja, aber angeblich kann man damit mit noch weniger Reifendruck als nur mit Pampe solo fahren.

Wer weiß, wie lange man noch gute 26" Felgen bekommt. Besser pfleglich mit umgehen.


----------



## bikerscheich (20. August 2016)

Hallo Experten,

bin Tubeless Greenhorn und habe mir jetzt einen alten 2007er Crossmax-ST-Laufradsatz geholt (guck hier: http://www.groupesportif.com/mavic/id_xmax_st_disc.html).
Da die Teile nun schon fast zehn Jahre alt sind bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob sie mit modernen Tubeless Ready und Tubeless Easy-Modellen funktionieren.
1) Kann der Reifen von der Felge springen?
2) Funktioniert Tubeless bei einer solchen Kombi?
Ich fahre normalerweise Nobby Nic 2,25 und 2,35, hab auch noch einen Fat Albert.
Und hab jetzt Schiss, dass ich die Reifen aufziehe und sie mir bei voller Fahrt runter springen. Schwachsinn?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe, vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrungen!


----------



## bikerscheich (20. August 2016)

Oh, sehe erst jetzt, dass das hier das Ladies only-Forum ist.
Nunja, nix für ungut, Hilfe nehm ich trotzdem gerne entgegen 
Ich habe auch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass in der Felge folgendes geschrieben steht:

"ETRTO Drahtreifen + Schlauch oder nur UST-Tubeless Reifen"
Nix gut?


----------



## scylla (20. August 2016)

Du machst dir zu viele Gedanken 
Montier deine Reifen und werde glücklich. "Moderne" Reifen funktionieren auch noch mit 9 Jahre alten Felgen.
Außerdem ist deine Felge sogar explizit vom Hersteller als "UST Tubeless compatible" angegeben. Wenn du schon selbst das Tech-Dokument verlinkst, hättest du es auch mal durchlesen können 




bikerscheich schrieb:


> 1) Kann der Reifen von der Felge springen? Nicht wahrscheinlicher oder weniger wahrscheinlich als bei anderen Felgen. Auszuschließen ist es nie, wenn man z.B. einen schlechten Reifen erwischt, oder der Wulstkern reißt. Aber es ist nicht besonders wahrscheinlich, dass sowas passiert. Man kann auch in der Dusche ausrutschen und sich das Genick brechen.
> 2) Funktioniert Tubeless bei einer solchen Kombi? Ja, warum nicht, ist doch sogar explizit eine UST Felge
> Und hab jetzt Schiss, dass ich die Reifen aufziehe und sie mir bei voller Fahrt runter springen. Schwachsinn? Ja!


----------



## bikerscheich (21. August 2016)

Danke für die klare Ansage 
Mich hatte vor allem der Ausdruck "Drahtreifen" irritiert...
Habe jetzt aber erfahren, dass das in Abgrenzung zu Schlauchreifen zu verstehen ist.
Hat also nichts damit zu tun, ob ich einen Faltreifen oder einen Drahtreifen fahre.
Ich probier es aus - Danke!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. August 2016)

Mein Mann hat festgestellt, dass zu den alten Crossmaxx Felgen die Maxxis am besten gehen. Conti z.B. hat er gar nicht dicht bekommen.


----------



## bikerscheich (22. August 2016)

Oh...
Wollte jetzt gerade noch einen Conti X-King 2,2 bestellen, für vorn hab ich einen Nobby Nic 2,35.
Für 2,4 ist die Felge wahrscheinlich zu schmal, Maulweite sind nur 19mm.
Liegt das bei Conti dann an der Beschaffenheit vom Reifenwulst oder was ist das Problem?


----------



## KarinS (22. August 2016)

das Problem kenne ich auch von Conti. Maxxis funktioniert tubeless, Schwalbe auch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. August 2016)

Die Crossmaxx Felgen haben ja die Nut, wo sich die Wulst reinlegen muss. Diese Wulst haben die Contis nicht, daher passen richtige UST Reifen besser, als nur tubeless-ready.


----------



## KarinS (23. August 2016)

@Pfadfinderin : habe die Maxxis bzw. Schwalbe problemlos auf einer Syntace Felge montiert, sind nicht wie die Crossmaxx UST Felgen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. August 2016)

Bikerscheich hat aber auch die Crossmaxx. Für alle anderen Felgen gehen die tubeless-ready Reifen besser, für die Crossmaxx besser nur UST-Reifen montieren.


----------

